# Craft Robo CC330-20/Silhouette SD differance.



## leej (Apr 13, 2010)

Whats the differance between the Craft Robo CC330-20 and Silhouette SD. Are they the same machine with different names? If no could you plz explain the differences. 

Also what would be the best price of these cutters in Singapore.


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

leej said:


> Whats the differance between the Craft Robo CC330-20 and Silhouette SD. Are they the same machine with different names? If no could you plz explain the differences.
> 
> Also what would be the best price of these cutters in Singapore.


*i was wondering the exact same thing, minus the singapore part. help! calling all gurus and experts*


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

looking and searching i see where *TshirtLover929* already answered this question in another thread. click on the link below...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t116029.html

 does that me make a guru/expert? LOL


----------



## leej (Apr 13, 2010)

I just purchased the Silhouette SD  & its a great machine.








The Silhouette SD comes with two mats.The rest of the machine is exactly like the craft robo.
(I Think the craft robo has been discontinued)


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

leej said:


> I just purchased the Silhouette SD  & its a great machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thanks, i am about to purchase, too. trying ebay first since i am so thrifty!


----------



## shemauprinting (Jun 5, 2007)

txteevee said:


> thanks, i am about to purchase, too. trying ebay first since i am so thrifty!


Was wondering if you got the silhouette sd and how is it working for you. I am thinking of getting one myself, I will use it for t-shirts mostly maybe a few small sign jobs.


----------



## DAFOWL1 (Nov 8, 2008)

I hate ordering online. Is there a place where I can purchase a Silhouette SD in NYC Long Island Perfered


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

shemauprinting said:


> Was wondering if you got the silhouette sd and how is it working for you. I am thinking of getting one myself, I will use it for t-shirts mostly maybe a few small sign jobs.


i ended up buying it directly from US Cutter. they were very helpful and informative and answered my ga-zillion questions to my satisfaction. they have an ebay store and sell the older brand new models by auction. i kept losing so i decided to just buy a newer model - new!

anyhoo, i just bought it last thursday. i haven't gotten it yet. *but i WILL report back.* 

i'm only interested in t-shirt sized vinyl and contour cutting heat transfers for small runs (<20 pcs).


----------



## shemauprinting (Jun 5, 2007)

Is there delivery time usually that long Or did you just order on this past Thursday


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

shemauprinting said:


> Is there delivery time usually that long Or did you just order on this past Thursday


it took about a week for me to receive my cutter. they didn't have tracking info when i called so it was probably sitting at my company for days before someone noticed it was for me.


----------



## ddunn (Jun 30, 2010)

will it cut pre printed heat transfers? (trim around odd shaped ones)


----------

